# 7/16/16 - Sailfish



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

For the past few years , I have been chasing a Sailfish from the kayak. I read all of the information that I could find and asked a ton of questions. 

I trolled bridled baits and straight fluorocarbon, for two years. In that time, I fed a lot of hooks to King Mackerel. 

This year I became a little frustrated and gave up on bridling baits and straight fluorocarbon. There have been a large number of Sailfish being caught on wire leaders and frozen Cigar Minnows, so I gave up on my approach. 

Within the last two months, I have seen multiple Sails pop up in front of the kayak. Every time it would happen I wouldn't be trolling! The last time I saw a Sailfish in front of the kayak it was 0545 and I was already in 50ft of water. I was headed to the Snapper hole and wasn't trolling because the day prior I couldn't peddle two minutes without hooking a King. 

Last Saturday, I woke up around 0430 and got a few things in order. My fishing partner, Jonathan (Duckhunter) called me and told me that the launch we planned to use was already covered up with kayaks. It was 0500! He made the decision to switch locations. 

I was running a little behind and threw the kayak in the truck. While I was hurrying, I cut myself on my gaff! After stopping the bleeding and changing shirts, I was on the road. 

We were in the water prior to 0545 and catching bait. We quickly filled the livewell with hard tails, but couldn't manage to find anything special. Eventually, we found two Cigar Minnows and set off. 

We pushed out to 40ft. Within ten minutes the clicker on my Abu Garcia Revo Toro NACL made a short burst. 

I picked it up to investigate and could feel a little movement through the 30lb. braid. I moved the rod tip a few inches and the fish started shaking it's head. 

As I engaged the reel and started to crank, the head shakes became rather violent. Jonathan and I both were under the impression is was a Shark. The fish quickly rose to the surface, thrashing and sending water everywhere. For this spilt second we still thought it was a Shark and then she popped straight up and started tail walking!

It was an awesome sight to see. 

I somehow maintained my composure, spun the kayak around, and planned to let the fish do whatever it wanted to do. It was barely 0600 and I had all day!

The fish quickly settled down and within five minutes I could see the pink duster lit up in the water. 

I was very apprehensive at this point. I couldn't convince myself the fish was already tired. Jonathan and I decided to let the fish pull the kayak around for a bit.

The fish was beyond beautiful and she spent at least twenty minutes right under the kayak. She ended up making a very small run and a few jumps right at the kayak. 

Once I grabbed her bill she was completely calm. If you look close in the video you can see that she wrapped herself up in the fluorocarbon when she was shaking her head. I believe this is what slowed her down and may be the only reason I was able to land her!

Landing this fish was complete luck. I just happened to be in the right place and the right time!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Awsome, There has to be a story with it. Congrat's


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Mac1109 said:


> Awsome, There has to be a story with it. Congrat's



Amazing story!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'd really like to hear it, care to share?


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Mac1109 said:


> I'd really like to hear it, care to share?




Of course, man. I will sit down later and add it to the original post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macko2000 (Sep 22, 2015)

Awesome video

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Heck yeah man that's awesome!


----------



## captnroger (Jun 27, 2013)

congrats man, that's awesome.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats man! Great catch!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great video! Awaiting the story.:thumbsup:


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Sick video, congrats on the catch for sure


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great job Nick!! I bet it was a blast and can't wait to hear the story.. 

Everybody kept telling you to smile in your pics... I think they got it! Congrats Bro!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice video. Persistence finally pays off. Congrats.

Thanks for sharing your video.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice fish Nick!


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Luck is just the outcome of putting in time and work IMO

great catch and story


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

stauty trout said:


> Luck is just the outcome of putting in time and work IMO
> 
> great catch and story




Thank you, sir. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great story and glad you finally got a sail!!! I'll probably crap my pants ifin I ever get one!!! hahaha


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Jason said:


> Great story and glad you finally got a sail!!! I'll probably crap my pants ifin I ever get one!!! hahaha




Thanks, Jason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

You were right sir, quite a story. Thanks for sharing. Released or kept to eat? Just wondering what the taste like???


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Mac1109 said:


> You were right sir, quite a story. Thanks for sharing. Released or kept to eat? Just wondering what the taste like???




I released her to be caught another day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Guys and Gals, I really need your help. This months Salt Strong tournament is giving away a GoPro Hero 4 to the angler with the strongest catch. 

My personal opinion may be completely biased but a Sailfish from the kayak seems worthy of a victory! 

If you guys could take the time to join the Salt Strong website (it's free) and vote for my fish, I would be beyond grateful. 

Plus, whenever I go to seek the old GoPro someone on here is going to get an awesome deal!

Here's the link to the picture that I would like you to vote for:

http://www.saltstrong.com/strong-angler/nicholas-lytle-sailfish-navarre-florida/

Here's the link to register: (it's easy and free)

www.saltstrong.com

I really appreciate anyone that takes the time to vote. 

If you would like to join the Salt Strong Fishing Facebook page PM me. I will send you a friend request on Facebook and invite you to the group. 

If you join the Facebook group you can like the photo on the page and I will receive another additional point. Thanks!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Congrats on the sail, awesome catch. Voted up your SS pic too, good luck.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

jonscott8 said:


> Congrats on the sail, awesome catch. Voted up your SS pic too, good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




Thanks, man. I appreciate it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Beast mode ! Congrats brotha


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Awsome


----------

